# sauvegarde ipad



## pierrotroyal (14 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour à tous

Je me permet de poster un message ici car je n'ai pas vraiment trouvé de réponse à mon problème.

J'ai changé d'ordinateur, sachant qu'avec un nouveau, lorsque l'on souhaite faire une synchronisation, itunes veux remettre à zéro l'ipad, j'ai récupérer ma sauvegarde sur mon ancien ordinateur (dans le dossier backup..) pour pouvoir insérer celle ci sans avoir à le remettre à zéro.. 

Sauf que voila, je ne sais pas comment faire pour mettre cette sauvegarde dans itunes sans devoir remettre à zéro l'ipad...

PS: si c'est pas possible, j'aimerai au moins récupérer tous les ibooks que j'ai. Depuis itunes on les voit mais on peut pas les copier, est-ce qu'il y a un autre moyen ? (les prendre dans un dossier ou quoi...)

Merci


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (15 Janvier 2014)

Tu auras à rentrer tes identifiants Apple et tous tes achats seront disponibles au téléchargement sur ton iPad, que ce soient les livre ou les applications.
Ce que tu as acheté sera affiché avec un petit nuage à droite, ce qui signifie qu'ils sont disponibles. À toi de les télécharger ou pas.
Et ensuite, fais une sauvegarde de ton iPad sur ton nouvel ordinateur.
Quant à la sauvegarde faite sur l'ancien ordinateur, je n'en sais rien. D'autant que tu ne dis pas si c'est un mac ou pas.
Mais, pareil pour l'ordinateur, tu vas rentrer tes identifiants sur l'AppStore et le tour sera joué.


----------



## pierrotroyal (16 Janvier 2014)

Merci de ta réponse

Je suis sous mac, il y a pas mal de fichiers qui sont dans l'application iBooks de mon iPad que je n'ai pas acheté (des pdf et qqes ebooks) est-il possible de les récupérer autrement qu'avec la solution dont tu me parlais?

Quand je dis que je les vois dans iTunes, c'est quand j'ai branché mon iPad, dans les onglets, il y a écrit contenu de l'iPad 

Merci!


----------

